# Best Classes by race



## Andor (Jul 14, 2008)

What does everybody think is the best class for each race?

For example for Humans I think Wizards is clearly a strong choice. Wizards have the most choices for at-will powers, as well as need to cover the most bases with them and humans are the only race to get a third at-will from their own class. Further wizards have no particular dependancy on a second stat and so the Human lack of a second stat bonus is not a problem. Plus Wizards are the frailest of the classes and human resilience is a great counter to this, and the bonus feat can buy an armour proficiency.


----------



## Arakim (Jul 14, 2008)

Dragonborn make the best CHA-Warlords, and are close for Paladins as well.

Dwarves make incredibly good Infernal Warlocks.  Good Clerics as well.  Good for Figthers too.  Hmmm...  Melee Rangers as well.

Elves are the best Ranged-Rangers around.

Halflings for the best Artful Rogues.

Humans make the best Wizards, and are the second best race for everything else.

Haven't really thought about anyone else.


----------



## Runestar (Jul 14, 2008)

I still think that depending on how you build your wizard, you will want at least a decent secondary stat, such as wis or cha. 

Bugbears would make excellent brutal scoundrel rogues, IMO.


----------



## chaotix42 (Jul 14, 2008)

Runestar said:


> Bugbears would make excellent brutal scoundrel rogues, IMO.




A buddy of mine is playing one of those and it is nasty. Encounter/Daily + Sneak Attack + Predatory Eye + Large Dagger = ouch!


----------



## Fedifensor (Jul 14, 2008)

Obviously, Eladrin are great for Wizards, and make surprisingly good Rogues as well (that extra skill and the higher INT really come in handy).


----------



## grimslade (Jul 14, 2008)

Eladrin make very good wand wizards even though dex is very redundant for a high int class. Initiative, Wand of Accuracy and Arcane reach all benefit from high dex.

Half elves make fantastic Star pact warlocks. 
Tieflings make the best fey pact locks. Hellfire blood and both cha and int bonus are too good to pass up.
Githyanki edge out dwarves for Infernal pact locks.
Halflings still rule the artful dodger rogue roost.


----------



## DanChops (Jul 14, 2008)

Elves seem to make pretty good Wisdom-based Wizards


----------



## SSquirrel (Jul 14, 2008)

Arakim said:


> Dragonborn make the best CHA-Warlords, and are close for Paladins as well.
> 
> Halflings for the best Artful Rogues.




Halfling hands down for that Rogue slot.  Half Elf is a frighteningly good Paladin as well.  Con+Cha.  Dilettante grabs fun things like Tide of Iron if you're more into keeping people off your friends or Sacred Flame from the Cleric pile of abilities.  

Dragonborn have one of the best racial abilities tho.  Esp when you improve it.  3x3 upgraded to 5x5 area for 1 feat?  Yes please.  Upgrade those d6 damage dice to d10s?  Again, yes pelase!


----------



## Majushi (Jul 14, 2008)

Dragonborn Brutal Rogue?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (Jul 14, 2008)

Arakim said:


> Halflings for the best Artful Rogues.




In the PHB, anyway.  Drow seem like they might be even better Artful Rogues, as they get the same stats and racial powers that grant Combat Advantage.

Also in the MM, Gnomes make really good Feypact Warlocks, especially if they pick up Skill Training in Stealth.  And Minotaurs and Warforged are strong contenders for any melee classes.


----------



## DracoSuave (Jul 14, 2008)

Tieflings make surprisingly good Cha-ladins.  The bonus to charisma is tight, and Infernal Wrath combos -really- wall with getting hit, something a defender likes to do.


----------



## Mengu (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't know about best, but my favorites are:

Dwarf Fighter
Dragonborn Warlord
Eladrin Wizard
Elf Ranger
Half-elf Paladin
Halfling Rogue
Human Wizard
Tiefling Warlock

Human Fighter and Dwarf Cleric are also among my favorites.


----------



## Bluewyrm (Jul 14, 2008)

Longtooth Shifter TWF Ranger...  Twin Strike plus Shifting ftw
Dragonborn Fighter...  Enlarged Dragonbreath + Combat Challenge == up to 25 marked opponents in a single round!


----------



## weem (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not a big number cruncher so I'm not the best for answering this one, but I wanted to say that playing a Minotaur Warlord has been a lot of fun


----------

